# Maytag LA511 Toploading banging....



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

if it's banging that hard it probably needs damping pads[under trans-glued to base of machine] this is an involved mech repair-you'll need service manual. leak could be caused by throwing water over the top because it's not spinning true. have to check that before repair. also replace the belts if you do repair...great washer-nothing comparable today.


----------



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

Does it do this all the time or only occassionally? My washer does this when the load gets unbalanced and yes, it will walk across the floor. Next time it happens, lift the lid, wait for it to stop spinning, and even out the load. See if that helps.

The leak could be from water slopping over the edges. It could also be the hoses. Check to see if they are leaking. Again, I have that problem and it is my taps that leak on occassion.


----------



## jjjoooggg (Jan 29, 2010)

I took the front off. I can see that one of the pads have made it's way out. 

I looked over the service manual. The damper pad and belts don't look hard to replace. Wish me luck. I'm going where no man has gone before. Oh wait, service men and DIYer's have already done this. Well, where few have gone.


----------



## jjjoooggg (Jan 29, 2010)

I finished the work. I replaced the belts. But one of them was too long. 

I replaced the damper pads. The manual said to used rubber adhesive. I used Loctite Stik 'n Seal Waterproof Adhesive. I hope I used the right adhesive?

Was time intensive. But doable. I had to wait 24 hours for the adhesive to cure.

The washer is doing well on medium load. But I'm not sure if the spring adjustments are perfectly centered?


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

congrat's on repair... the belts aren't supposed to be tight. they use them and sliding motor carriage[lube] to 'clutch' the basket. should have marked springs-you'll just have to play with them now to center tub and supply enough tension.


----------

